# Foggy eye on Silver Dollar



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I've noticed that one of my silver dollars has one misty eye. He was just recently roughed up a bit from one of the other silver dollars but his eyes were fine at that point. Any idea of what it could be?

I will try to find my camera to take a pic.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

could be damaged from getting picked on or poor water quality


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Combination of stress and maybe the water conditions. When i get stressed my eye twitches.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Likely from the aggression, likely will clear on it's own with some Aquarium salt. The other possibility is copper toxicity which starts with cloudy eyes and is more common with our high metal content tap water. Of course if you are using a good water conditioner that detoxifies metals you should be OK.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I would be concerned about water quality if there was more than the one fish with the cloudy eyes. Over the last few days his tail has gotten smaller and smaller so I think it's a problem with aggression. We are upgrading the tank from a 55G to a 125G now that they are half grown so hopefully that will clear up.

I am hesitant to use aquarium salt because they share with tank with apistogramms. Do you think that would be a problem?



Rastapus said:


> Likely from the aggression, likely will clear on it's own with some Aquarium salt. The other possibility is copper toxicity which starts with cloudy eyes and is more common with our high metal content tap water. Of course if you are using a good water conditioner that detoxifies metals you should be OK.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem.


----------

